# Help! Need hotel near Worldmark's Fiji Resort



## Cathyb (Oct 1, 2005)

We lucked out and are using frequent flier miles to Nadi, Fiji to stay at the Worldmark Fiji resort   .  However, we land a day earlier and need a place to stay for one night -- hopefully close to the timeshare resort.  

Any suggestions?  We have Marriott and Starwood points if there are those type of places at this location.  Going in July 2006.


----------



## SharonD (Oct 1, 2005)

The reviews mention a Sheraton right next door and three Sheratons "down the beach."  There are 3 Sheratons listed on the SPG web site, but I can't tell which one is right next door.   Have a great time!  I hope to be able to get there someday.


----------



## Mimi39 (Oct 5, 2005)

The Sheridans are all very nice and there is a free shuttle bus that runs from Worldmark/Trendwest and around the island. The pool at Worldmark is the great! You'll have a wonderful time in Fiji -- we went last October and want to go back.


----------

